# What's Your Matrix Persona



## clapping_tiger (Aug 28, 2003)

I found this one shortly after the "Geek" meter was posted. If you like the matrix, it can be fun. It is short though.

My persona came up as Morpheus. I was hoping to show up as Neo (everyone wants to be the hero). But I am not complaining, Morpheus is cool and can hold his own.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 28, 2003)

I forgot to post the link :shrug: 

http://quizilla.com/users/trinitykills/quizzes/What Matrix Persona Are You?


----------



## FiveSwords (Aug 28, 2003)

Boo-ya!  I love being the reluctant hero.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn it..............


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 28, 2003)

You are The Twins, from "The Matrix." Bad, but with a sexy streak- surprisingly refreshing. You know what you want, when you want it.


Alrighty then ~!


----------



## FiveSwords (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *Damn it..............
> 
> *



Aww...that's ok.  Where would I be without you?  I'd still be a nameless lackie sitting in front of a computer screen all day writing code for a large corporation.

Wait a minute....I am.

DOH!


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 28, 2003)

Ha Ha Ha






Strong, beautiful- you epitomize the ultimate heroine.

Heroine, eh?  Hmmm....I don't really want a sex change :rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 28, 2003)

I also Neo'ed.

????  

But Cool!


----------



## FiveSwords (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I also Neo'ed.
> 
> ????
> ...



Sweet...it's like Matrix *AND* Attack of the Clones!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 28, 2003)

Cypher.  But I'm in a really foul mood today and not feeling at all generous towards my fellow man.  I'll try again when I'm feeling more like my usual self.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 28, 2003)

You are The Merovingian, from "The Matrix." Wit and danger, with a French twist. You are adamant about the slightly materialistic things- power, wealth, posession. Dominating, aren't we?


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 28, 2003)

I got Morpheus.  You are Morpheus, from "The Matrix." You have strong faith in yourself and those around you. A true leader, you are relentless in your persuit.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 28, 2003)

tee...heee.   

No one would ever want to run into you in a dark alley. Cold as steel, tough as a rock, things are your way or the highway.


----------



## Seig (Aug 29, 2003)

I tried pasting mine, but it didn't work.  I was Agent Smith.  There were two of me, but I had to kill one.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 29, 2003)

I gave it another shot after getting some sleep.  I popped up as Agent Smith.  Either way I don't guess I come out at a very nice guy.  Oh, well.  Ya know what they say about nice guys.... they get the crap beat out of them in a dark alley.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 29, 2003)

Why do I get the crappy french guy :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 29, 2003)

You are Neo, from "The Matrix." You display a perfect fusion of heroism and compassion.


I got Neo

Oh Boy


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 29, 2003)

You are Morpheus, from "The Matrix." You have strong faith in yourself and those around you. A true leader, you are relentless in your persuit.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 29, 2003)

why's everyone complainin'...I liked mine.  :2pistols:


----------



## Ender (Aug 29, 2003)

I came out as Morpheus...*kickin dirt...


----------



## Ender (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Why do I get the crappy french guy :shrug: *



:rofl:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

"You are Agent Smith, from "The Matrix." No one would ever want to run into you in a dark alley. Cold as steel, tough as a rock, things are your way or the highway."
Beware, mortals!


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2003)

I was 'the twins'. Now all I have to see is the movie to see how much I rule!


----------



## BlastU (Aug 30, 2003)

Cypher, from "The Matrix." Selfish, disllusioned, you are misguided at times. You deviate from the "right" path.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

Does anyone ever make Neo on this post?


----------



## chaosomega (Aug 30, 2003)

"You are Tank, from 'The Matrix.' Loyal till the end, you spare no expense in ensuring the well-being of others"

I am Tank.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I tried pasting mine, but it didn't work.  I was Agent Smith.  There were two of me, but I had to kill one. *



NO, I'm Agent Smith! The rest of you are wanna be's!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 31, 2003)

no, no...I'm Agent Smith...the rest of you are horrible figments of my imagination that will be disposed from The Matrix..:2pistols:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no, no...I'm Agent Smith...the rest of you are horrible figments of my imagination that will be disposed from The Matrix..:2pistols: *



You been sipping too much of the that W.V. moonshine. I'm Agent Smith!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 1, 2003)

...sipping...nah..use it to take rust off my bumper, though.  the only drinking I do is from a shot glass..


----------



## Seig (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Why do I get the crappy french guy :shrug: *


Was that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 2, 2003)

> You are Neo, from "The Matrix." You display a perfect fusion of heroism and compassion.


----------



## someguy (Oct 29, 2003)

You are Agent Smith, from "The Matrix." No one would ever want to run into you in a dark alley. Cold as steel, tough as a rock, things are your way or the highway. 
Yeah im a guy whoo can make more of himself.  Eh i was hoping for some one else i guess


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 29, 2003)

You are The Oracle, from "The Matrix." Wise, kind, honest- is there anything slightly negative about you? You are genuinely supportive of others. Careful not to let people take advantage of you, though.


Damn...I failed!


----------



## ABN (Oct 29, 2003)

You are Morpheus, from "The Matrix." You have strong faith in yourself and those around you. A true leader, you are relentless in your persuit.


Well that settles it for me....I'm in control, I'm giving the orders, I will lead you...let me just check with my wife first....


----------



## TangSooGuy (Oct 31, 2003)

You are Neo, from "The Matrix." You display a perfect fusion of heroism and compassion.


----------

